# hair around the eyes



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Do you cut the hair short around your fluffs eyes or do you let it grow out long? Which is better to keep the tears away?


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

in MY personal experiance, it's better to keep it long because when it starts to grow then it'll poke them in the eyes. It did Vi anyway. And if you groom them every 2-4 weeks then you wont be able to keep it out of their eyes.
But if you choose to cut it (its a cute look I must admit) then KEEP it short so as not to irritate the eyes.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I cut the inner corner of the eyes. It is a cleaner look to me. I trim every couple of weeks or so.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I let it grow


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

yeah, now see, if you can trim it every couple weeks that's fantastic! But for me, she's a wiggly worm and I could never trust myself to have scissors around her face! She lets the groomer do it tho LOL brat!

(edited to correct mistake as not to confuse! ANd also my VET doesn't trim hers, my GROOMER does LOL)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Every few days????? lol


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Cosy said:


> Every few days????? lol


BAHAHAHA my bad... I read what you said as every couple DAYS, not WEEKS hahaha How would I know, I don't trim it... LOL
(edited  )


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

From other posts, I see you are interested in showing your girl. Don't cut it if you plan on showing her and dont' take her to a groomer! They will shave stuff that needs to not be shaved


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> They will shave stuff that needs to not be shaved


Like what?? I don't want to show Vi, but I'm interested in learning in case I might one day WANT to show a dog


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> From other posts, I see you are interested in showing your girl. Don't cut it if you plan on showing her and dont' take her to a groomer! They will shave stuff that needs to not be shaved


Thanks!! My daughter is wanting to show her. I have no idea if she is even show quality, but will continue to do grooming at home. She was purchased with the intent of a pet.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Cheri said:


> Like what?? I don't want to show Vi, but I'm interested in learning in case I might one day WANT to show a dog


It's a universal things, LOL. They usually wind up shaving between the eyes, the muzzle and doing a baboon butt which takes off most of the back skirt. It's impossible to do a good topknot when the top of the muzzle and in between the eyes is shaved! It can set a dog back at least 6 mos before they are ring ready. The only thing that is really shaved on show dogs is paw pads and around the anus is tidied up. So basically, if you want to show your dog, dont' take it to the groomer!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't touch the eye area at all, either. Too unforgiving with regards to regrowth, IMO.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> It's a universal things, LOL. They usually wind up shaving between the eyes, the muzzle and doing a baboon butt which takes off most of the back skirt. It's impossible to do a good topknot when the top of the muzzle and in between the eyes is shaved! It can set a dog back at least 6 mos before they are ring ready. The only thing that is really shaved on show dogs is paw pads and around the anus is tidied up. So basically, if you want to show your dog, dont' take it to the groomer!


ahhhh. Well, I have to agree about the topknot thing, as you can see in our recent pictures, they cut the hair on top of her nose and here 'eye lashes' and it looks goofy when I put her topknot up, but for right now, its more to get her used to having them in again more than looks LOL People still say she's cute 

My groomer used to shave under her, between her legs and around her ...yahoo... lol is that normal? She has really fine hair there and not much at all, but by the end of the day it starts to mat, so I was ok with that. But would that be a mark down judging wise?


----------

